# How do you know if your third eye is open?



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever the third eye has to offer I think it's safe to say that whatever insights are gained are incredibly inclusive to the self and the application of the self in the real functioning world. My third eye is dead for all I know due to a variety of reasons. But there are plenty of exercises you can do outside of drug ingestion which might prod you on the path to somehow opening up said eye. Meditation for starters (even prayer as it's basically chanting meditation with a twist, pending on religious vocation), yoga, tantric sex (this might be the fun-er of the lot), and really anything which leaves you questioning the more profound aspects of life, or which leaves you with a scope you just can't put into words, y'know? Writing for starters is a great place to begin. Anything constructed out of pure intentional creativity is A MIRACLE WORKER concerning spirituality of different degrees. This includes music as well. Really what you need is just pure imaginative output commingling with introspective scrutiny. My take on it anyhow.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Third eye? You are talking about the pineal gland? Everyone has one of those, it gets activated at times during sleep and when you are about to die actually. It release some type of hormone hence the euphoric experience that many people talk about during near death experiences. You are equating this like a sixth sense right? I don't know, I was just confused on what you meant. I have one of those, I don't call it my third eye, I just call it a gut feeling. As far as deja vu and stuff like that though, I'm not sure the scientific explanation, but I definitely had some of those. It's a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

I know mine was open because, well it opened when i was a kid while i was playing batman and tripped on the cape


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> Third eye? You are talking about the pineal gland? Everyone has one of those, it gets activated at times during sleep and when you are about to die actually. It release some type of hormone hence the euphoric experience that many people talk about during near death experiences. You are equating this like a sixth sense right? I don't know, I was just confused on what you meant. I have one of those, I don't call it my third eye, I just call it a gut feeling. As far as deja vu and stuff like that though, I'm not sure the scientific explanation, but I definitely had some of those. It's a glitch in the matrix.


The thing you were talking about is DMT, and its not a hormone, its a neurotransmitter, which is the strongest hallucinogen in the world. Hallucinogens basically remove the ego block and bring the unconscious mind to consciousness. This sixth sense is just you becoming aware of unconscious thought processes.

Actually its not 100% clear that pineal gland produces DMT, but it definitely produces melatonin and DMT is basically melatonin modified just slightly.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

> It release some type of hormone hence the euphoric experience that many people talk about during near death experiences.


This is a misnomer that is believed by many people as a way of explaining near death experiences. But even the name of `near death experiences`is misleading. Research now has shown that people have experienced and have knowledge of what happened in an operating theatre when they brain was flatlining! So their brain was not operating and unable to produce any hormones or give or receive messages : and that is using the definition of science. 

The Third Eye is to do with having conscious access to the unconscious and at a level that is past even naming yourself in essence as human - in other words insights from a place that is able to observe and watch your full intentions, thoughts, feeling, everything that goes together and results in your `human personaliity`... the core of you that operates without past or future and without pre-conceived ideas: just witnesses.

If your third eye is truly open you perceive a greater reality of oneness of all things.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

> The thing you were talking about is DMT, and its not a hormone, its a neurotransmitter, which is the strongest hallucinogen in the world. Hallucinogens basically remove the ego block and bring the unconscious mind to consciousness. This sixth sense is just you becoming aware of unconscious thought processes.
> 
> Actually its not 100% clear that pineal gland produces DMT, but it definitely produces melatonin and DMT is basically melatonin modified just slightly.


Uncoscience mind to the consciousness? Only a pyschadleic drug user would make this claim! Lol, just messin'. Seriously though, you know more about dmt than the average man. *Ponders*


----------



## whoameye (Sep 26, 2012)

I recently re awakened my third eye. Its startling to see how robotic the majority of people are. And the sad thing is that its usually by choice.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

You know your third eye is open when your brain is leaking through its socket.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Same process.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

It's open if you experience flash visions that hit you unexpectedly and there is a sort of tension in the area just above your eyebrows. Usually it will be an answer to a question like I wondered what kind of configuration my broadband connection had and I immediately had a flash image, like a gif of light running through a tube.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

If you cant see then its not open. Also if your eye lids touch each other then your eye is closed. Hope that helped.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Not this "I'm a special snowflake" kind of stuff again.

You're not the first person to think that you're not like other people, that you're unique and special. 

In fact, you're probably like most people.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

stiletto said:


> Not this "I'm a special snowflake" kind of stuff again.
> 
> You're not the first person to think that you're not like other people, that you're unique and special.
> 
> In fact, you're probably like most people.


No actually some people are enlightned 

*fliesAway*


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Your third eye is just your mind's eye.. so if you have a strong imagination, there's a good chance that your third eye is active.
The more you develop your intuition in general, you will see spirits and energy in your third eye.. and eventually to the point that you can see them in the physical world.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

My third eye opened at age twenty-five. It was a bit disturbing, the physical sensation and the feeling of wisdom that came with it. I closed it shortly after by doing back to my sordid way of life.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Rune said:


> and eventually to the point that you can see them in the physical world.


Seeing them in your mind's eye is quite shocking anyway though so think before you start really trying to mess with your 3rd eye everyone. People that say "You just want to be special" to people that experience the paranormal, have no idea what they are talking about. I'm not someone that considers myself special or gifted because of my experiences. 

If you're thinking you are special because your perception is your own and not everyone will view you and everything else like you view yourself then you're in the same boat absolutely everyone else is.

Thinking that you're special is just going to blow up your ego. Be humble about yourself because all experiences are given. You can't exactly figure out why they happened, why you think the way you do, respond the way you do, feel the way you do and because of that you can't fully own it and say "I'm more special than the person next to me." We all bring something to the world.

Lol


* *


----------

